# 50 cent is a BIATCH!



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> 50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


Same can be said for almost the entire rap industry imo.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

f*ck him


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i got to meet him once... even shake his hand, seemed like a cool person to me... but really short, kinda made me laugh... like 5'3"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with Exodus...Rap has the power to change America and the western world...to change the reality of the average black man in our society, and the image that follows them. Instead it glorify's being a coward, and treatin other people like trash. I guess I will never know, Im just a well off cracka in a nice neighbourhood right?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

pretty sure 50 cent lives in a pretty nice neighborhood too and dunno wut kinda rap u listen to but i dont really hear songs with hooks saying i wanna b a coward and treat ppl like trash.. but then again i dont listen to the radio all tha tmuch


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> 50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


Just me personally but I think there are bigger b*tches in rap.. Ja Rule, R Kelly, etc... But because rap is filled with such crappy people that call themselves "artists" is one of the reasons why I can't stand it...


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

50 lives in CT


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

50 who?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn, oscar, dannyboy, and exodus hit the nail right on the head! The rap industry has changed the image of alot of people. Im not saying anything racist but I think it is funny. Kinda like follow the leader.

Pretty soon they will all want to get shot in the mouth 9 times or whatever it was. (Ill help...haha)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I agree with Exodus...Rap has the power to change America and the western world...to change the reality of the average black man in our society, and the image that follows them. Instead it glorify's being a coward, and treatin other people like trash. I guess I will never know, Im just a well off cracka in a nice neighbourhood right?


Exactly. Rap has only worsen society, by means of exploiting the so called thug attitude. It seems society has "de-evolved". People have become so stupid they no longer make informative decisions or cultural choices that will benefit themselves. They blissfully listen to trash, and wonder day after day why the hell is society so f*cking down on me?

No clue at all.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i think most rappers are bitches. you cant really tell what the truth is because there job is to lie to you. they just wanna look the hardest. and is 50 that short? that freakin funny


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Game just put out a controversial vid out called 'stop snitchin stop lyin' bout 50, havent seen it though.

http://www.stopsnitchinstoplyin.com/


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

West COast Rap is where its at.
Spice 1
e 40 and The Click.
WC
Mack 10
Lil Rob


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..

i will admit that the lyrical aspect of rap music has gone down but u guys are only looking at the main stream rap scene. also u gotta see that the rap that is mainstream is mostly all beat and intended for partying. its jus like mainstream everything.. liek die hard punk rockers hate mainstrem punk artists.. is the same sh*t in every genre


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

gordeez droppin names like u know them fools


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah and he be rappin about how he got shot a few times but don't walk with a limp. That's a perfect example of a BIATCH! Cuz he ain't shootin nobody but gettin shot at.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Brujo said:


> West COast Rap is where its at.
> Spice 1
> e 40 and The Click.
> WC
> ...


There you go... some old Spice 1 and The Click... man that brings back memories. Spice1/Spice1 great cd from like 15yrs ago... or perhaps E40/In A Major Way as an all time classic.... Then just about ever Spice 1 album after that as well as the original Click album Down and Dirty.

And if you really wanna get into oldschool bay area rap...perhaps the opposite of the Hillside, Vallejo (e40)...to the Crestside (Mac Dre, Mac Mall, Dubee).

None of this new rap comes close to the bay area styles of the early to mid 90s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..
> 
> i will admit that the lyrical aspect of rap music has gone down but u guys are only looking at the main stream rap scene. also u gotta see that the rap that is mainstream is mostly all beat and intended for partying. its jus like mainstream everything.. liek die hard punk rockers hate mainstrem punk artists.. is the same sh*t in every genre


Ive yet to hear a punk song about shooting someone and banging all the hot ass and then leaving it...x infinite.

Of course we wouldnt act on it, most these rappers wouldnt think twice about doing something stupid because they either have nothing to lose, or would appreciate what it would add to thier image.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..
> 
> i will admit that the lyrical aspect of rap music has gone down but u guys are only looking at the main stream rap scene. also u gotta see that the rap that is mainstream is mostly all beat and intended for partying. its jus like mainstream everything.. liek die hard punk rockers hate mainstrem punk artists.. is the same sh*t in every genre


Ive yet to hear a punk song about shooting someone and banging all the hot ass and then leaving it...x infinite.

Of course we wouldnt act on it, most these rappers wouldnt think twice about doing something stupid because they either have nothing to lose, or would appreciate what it would add to thier image.
[/quote]

re-read wut i postd.. i kno my lack of punctuation may have made that difficult.. but my main point was that mainstream of any genre is going to be shitty for the people that actually listen to that genre. also u dont really see punk rockers coming out of section 8 neighborhoods either


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I've never said I like punk...I dont. But mainstream rap is the new cool, and for all the wrong reasons...thats all I think we are saying. The guys know the message they are giving kids, and do nothing but exploit it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

That's the one reason I didn't call 50 cent a b*tch, because being honest I respect that he at least has a little credit for some of the things he talks about and isn't afraid to call people out. JaRule is like 5'0", talks like the cookie monster and did some bad acting. "Monica!!!!" lol So I don't care about him. He by himself is nothing without his "posse"...

You're probably right there is crap in every genre..


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

And what would stepping up accomplish? Why you gettin all upset because we are calling them bitches...they are. But "stepping up" to them on the street will do nothing but give them another bullshit event they can rap about, stop one and there are 10 others ready to take thier place.

The fact is rap, and the rap culture, is bullshit right now, and as long as its cool, nothing will change.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont see it changing anytime soon either dannyboy- well put


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

do u guys actually listen to rap???/ or do u listen to whats on the radio?? rap is always changing... but of course theres no arguing with u guys


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

but wut is to say about new age music it has all gone to the shits with this whole pop sh*t all music now adays sucks all it is is corperate sh*t wut ever sells is made not really talent any more so much voice alteration





















and yes i mainly only listen to rap


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Brujo said:


> West COast Rap is where its at.
> Spice 1
> e 40 and The Click.
> WC
> ...


so you pretty much stopped listening to rap in 1991, huh ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> do u guys actually listen to rap???/ or do u listen to whats on the radio?? rap is always changing... but of course theres no arguing with u guys


Is it us not listening or you?

Either way, no point in allowing this to take up more of my time...this sh*t takes very low priority in my life, you can listen to all the rap you want to, support these guys. Your life, not mine.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> you can listen to all the rap you want to, support these guys.


So I have your permission ? Thanks, pal


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> do u guys actually listen to rap???/ or do u listen to whats on the radio?? rap is always changing... but of course theres no arguing with u guys


I am more into classic rock.

The music choice of the generation that changed social and political boundries.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Whoa I must have been sucked into a worm hole and brought to a different dimension because for once Dannyboy has said somthing I can agree with!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BTW, thanks for reminding me about Spice 1, Gordo, been a while... I got some downloading to do


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think 50's cool, I like his lyrics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> BTW, thanks for reminding me about Spice 1, Gordo, been a while... I got some downloading to do


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Why do you say 50 Cent is a bitch?? If your just gonna say he's a bitch and not back it up..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Why do you say 50 Cent is a bitch?? If your just gonna say he's a bitch and not back it up..


Maybe he meant SNitch?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

50 Cent is more like a sell out...Plain and simple...Hypocrit.

He got famous by trashing Ja Rule for being so-called "street" but doing pop songs and singing...So 50 called him out on that and got rich.

But then 50 became Ja Rule...with songs like Candy Shop, Just a Little Bit, Disco Inferno and so on...50 has become everything he hated in Ja Rule...A piece of pop sh*t garbage. Just listen to the difference in his 1st album to the 2nd.









So yes, he is a bitch, a hypocrit and friggin' sellout.

THE GAME is taking over.

G-G-G-G-G G-UNOT!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Smile for me 'deez, lemme see your grill because I just fell in love with a stripper who can run it, runnit and i think they like me, i think they REALLY like me.

I think you're just hatin on 'fidy. The man rose up overnight with his overhyped "gangsta-ness", struck it big with the thuggabes, ran with eminem and Dre to see how to dominate a rap industry, and then branched out on his own. Now he's got his own clothing line, jewlery, water, video game, and movie....what have you done in 4 yrs?

...by the way...I hate 50...he's got no talent in terms of lyrics!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

THE GAME now way in hell he will take over man but 50 cent is selling himself out


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> THE GAME now way in hell he will take over man but 50 cent is selling himself out


Tell me why think The Game won't take over? It's already happening...He had one of, if not the best selling Rap album of last year...And his next album was listed as the most anticapted of the new year by XXL...He's has the full backing of Dr. Dre...The super producer of all superproducers...And he can only get better with the GGGGGay Unit out of the picture.

You watch and see his album be the best Rap album of the year...and you can say I was right later.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

50 has taken more bullets then 2pac and he is still rappin...

I saw him do Letterman and he is an idiot, but hes good at his job.

Hate on rappers all you want, but alot of them came from nothing and they are now rich as hell...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy








[/quote]

You're not getting my point at all...Its like you just want to keep throwing wise lines out there...The guy is a hypocrit and he's sold himself out...Simple...If you don't see that...(I have a good line I want to say here...But I don't want to get in trouble.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry couldnt resists :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy








[/quote]

You're not getting my point at all...Its like you just want to keep throwing wise lines out there...The guy is a hypocrit and he's sold himself out...Simple...If you don't see that...(I have a good line I want to say here...But I don't want to get in trouble.)
[/quote]

How am I wrong ? Your problem is you take the things these guys say way too seriously while all they're doing is selling records

BTW, I believe the beef between and 50 and Ja originated when JaRule told Irv Ghotti not to sign 50 to a record deal. Not that it even matters.

Of course, it's so rare to see a "gangsta" rapper who raps about one life and lives another. Like none of these guys rap about gangbanging in the hood, slingin crack, drive-byes and then at the end of the day go home to their exclusive lilly-white gated suburb to their trophy wife and kids who are enrolled in an exclusive private school. Not only do these guys not live what they rap about on record, a lot of these guys have never seen a ghetto in their entire lives. Both Dr. Dre and Ice Cube went to school in white neighborhoods. "Straight outta Compton", my ass









You're scolding this guy for being a "hypocrit" and a "sell-out"; might as well read Christopher Reeves a lecture for not being able to fly and make earth spin to go back in time like he did in the Superman movie


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

(((J2))) I gues we shal wait and c lol i wont forget to gring it up when best albm comes around


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

I'd call you a bitch on the net OR in person, you cant hide from the truth man.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy








[/quote]

You're not getting my point at all...Its like you just want to keep throwing wise lines out there...The guy is a hypocrit and he's sold himself out...Simple...If you don't see that...(I have a good line I want to say here...But I don't want to get in trouble.)
[/quote]

How am I wrong ? Your problem is you take the things these guys say way too seriously while all they're doing is selling records

BTW, I believe the beef between and 50 and Ja originated when JaRule told Irv Ghotti not to sign 50 to a record deal. Not that it even matters.

Of course, it's so rare to see a "gangsta" rapper who raps about one life and lives another. Like none of these guys rap about gangbanging in the hood, slingin crack, drive-byes and then at the end of the day go home to their exclusive lilly-white gated suburb to their trophy wife and kids who are enrolled in an exclusive private school. Not only do these guys not live what they rap about on record, a lot of these guys have never seen a ghetto in their entire lives. Both Dr. Dre and Ice Cube went to school in white neighborhoods. "Straight outta Compton", my ass









You're scolding this guy for being a "hypocrit" and a "sell-out"; might as well read Christopher Reeves a lecture for not being able to fly and make earth spin to go back in time like he did in the Superman movie








[/quote]

Again...missing the point.

I'm not talking about if rappers are liars...or if they're living the life they rap about. My point is 50 Cent dissed Ja Rule for being a pop artist...for selling out and doing those love songs and what not...and singing. That's how 50 Cent got famous.

Now...he in turn...has become everything he dissed Ja Rule for...He now sings...Does the love songs...and has gone totally pop.

Do you see what I'm getting at here...this is my point of why 50 Cent is a bitch...He's become everything he hated...hence...a hypocrit sell-out.

He has lost his street cred...and now He's nothing but backstreet boy "thug."

That's the point...now stop telling me about things that have nothing to do with my arguement.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> 50 has taken more bullets then 2pac and he is still rappin...
> 
> I saw him do Letterman and he is an idiot, but hes good at his job.
> 
> Hate on rappers all you want, but alot of them came from nothing and they are now rich as hell...


nobodies taken more bullets then tupac :laugh: .. id rather be shot in the face anyday then shot in the balls..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> 50 has taken more bullets then 2pac and he is still rappin...
> 
> I saw him do Letterman and he is an idiot, but hes good at his job.
> 
> Hate on rappers all you want, but alot of them came from nothing and they are now rich as hell...


nobodies taken more bullets then tupac :laugh: .. id rather be shot in the face anyday then shot in the balls..
[/quote]
2PAc was the man.

I beleive the Ball shot pierced his Sack, not penetrated his actual nut :laugh:


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Just tell them all to pull up their f%#@ing pants!

No one beats Public Enemy as far as Rap goes! I can't stand gansta rap.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Brujo said:


> 50 has taken more bullets then 2pac and he is still rappin...
> 
> I saw him do Letterman and he is an idiot, but hes good at his job.
> 
> Hate on rappers all you want, but alot of them came from nothing and they are now rich as hell...


nobodies taken more bullets then tupac :laugh: .. id rather be shot in the face anyday then shot in the balls..
[/quote]
2PAc was the man.

I beleive the Ball shot pierced his Sack, not penetrated his actual nut :laugh:
[/quote]








id still rather be shot in the face


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nah, I'd rather be shot in the sack - my face is to beautiful.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy








[/quote]

You're not getting my point at all...Its like you just want to keep throwing wise lines out there...The guy is a hypocrit and he's sold himself out...Simple...If you don't see that...(I have a good line I want to say here...But I don't want to get in trouble.)
[/quote]

How am I wrong ? Your problem is you take the things these guys say way too seriously while all they're doing is selling records

BTW, I believe the beef between and 50 and Ja originated when JaRule told Irv Ghotti not to sign 50 to a record deal. Not that it even matters.

Of course, it's so rare to see a "gangsta" rapper who raps about one life and lives another. Like none of these guys rap about gangbanging in the hood, slingin crack, drive-byes and then at the end of the day go home to their exclusive lilly-white gated suburb to their trophy wife and kids who are enrolled in an exclusive private school. Not only do these guys not live what they rap about on record, a lot of these guys have never seen a ghetto in their entire lives. Both Dr. Dre and Ice Cube went to school in white neighborhoods. "Straight outta Compton", my ass









You're scolding this guy for being a "hypocrit" and a "sell-out"; might as well read Christopher Reeves a lecture for not being able to fly and make earth spin to go back in time like he did in the Superman movie








[/quote]

Again...missing the point.

I'm not talking about if rappers are liars...or if they're living the life they rap about. My point is 50 Cent dissed Ja Rule for being a pop artist...for selling out and doing those love songs and what not...and singing. That's how 50 Cent got famous.

Now...he in turn...has become everything he dissed Ja Rule for...He now sings...Does the love songs...and has gone totally pop.

Do you see what I'm getting at here...this is my point of why 50 Cent is a bitch...He's become everything he hated...hence...a hypocrit sell-out.

He has lost his street cred...and now He's nothing but backstreet boy "thug."

That's the point...now stop telling me about things that have nothing to do with my arguement.








[/quote]

But do you not agree that things that these guys say on record should not be taken at face value ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> 50 has taken more bullets then 2pac and he is still rappin...
> 
> I saw him do Letterman and he is an idiot, but hes good at his job.
> 
> Hate on rappers all you want, but alot of them came from nothing and they are now rich as hell...


nobodies taken more bullets then tupac :laugh: .. id rather be shot in the face anyday then shot in the balls..
[/quote]

he got shot at 9 times..got hit 3 times..one in the cheek..one in the chest and the other in his stomach

and being shot doesnt make u gangster..it makes u stupid for being in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## red belly eric (Oct 1, 2005)

GGGGGG-UNOT!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

I'd call you a bitch on the net OR in person, you cant hide from the truth man.








[/quote]

imma tell ur neighbors to let their dog out again


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

I'd call you a bitch on the net OR in person, you cant hide from the truth man.








[/quote]

imma tell ur neighbors to let their dog out again
[/quote]

Good, im planning to spraypaint "truballa's a bitch" on it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

I'd call you a bitch on the net OR in person, you cant hide from the truth man.








[/quote]

imma tell ur neighbors to let their dog out again
[/quote]

Good, im planning to spraypaint "truballa's a bitch" on it.








[/quote]

haha yeah this is funny that when i call sum1 punkass i get reported but when sum1 calls me a bitch nothing happens.... n e ways.. go play with ur lil six inch fish ahha


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:throws up p-fury gang sign .i.. ..i.: what now nizzle!!


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

View attachment 92775
i bet half of the people here are white no offense yall dont know s%#t about rap or its roots i agree that some rappers are bitches like jay z and ja rule but u damn rock n' roll wannabes cant talk so im sorry put up or shut up aight makavelli 4 life


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Just to answer someone's query on the first page, 50 pennies lives in Farmington, CT, right up the hill from where I work. He purchased the house a little over a year ago I think. It was previously owned by Mike Tyson. It's a huge house with armed guards out front.

If anyone wants to live next door to 50 pennies, the lot next to his house is for sale!









BTW, I like rock...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> View attachment 92775
> i bet half of the people here are white no offense yall dont know s%#t about rap or its roots i agree that some rappers are bitches like jay z and ja rule but u damn rock n' roll wannabes cant talk so im sorry put up or shut up aight makavelli 4 life


word life
View attachment 92776


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> View attachment 92775
> i bet half of the people here are white no offense yall dont know s%#t about rap or its roots i agree that some rappers are bitches like jay z and ja rule but u damn rock n' roll wannabes cant talk so im sorry put up or shut up aight makavelli 4 life












Actually the last three people that posted in this topic are black. I swear on a stack of Qurans.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> View attachment 92775
> i bet half of the people here are white no offense yall dont know s%#t about rap or its roots i agree that some rappers are bitches like jay z and ja rule but u damn rock n' roll wannabes cant talk so im sorry put up or shut up aight makavelli 4 life












Actually the last three people that posted in this topic are black. I swear on a stack of Qurans.
[/quote]

say bye bye to those 70 virgins


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


Does that make it right? NO...The guy is a hypocrit man...He got rich off his 1st album...He didn't need to sell out...And there's nothing wrong with being a business man...Whether it be having your own clothing line or having your own flavor of vitamin water...But when you diss someone for going pop...and then your bitch ass turns around and does the exact same thing...That's a sell out, hypocrit...That's the bottom line.

[/quote]

Yes, that makes it right. It's called a marketing strategy








[/quote]

You're not getting my point at all...Its like you just want to keep throwing wise lines out there...The guy is a hypocrit and he's sold himself out...Simple...If you don't see that...(I have a good line I want to say here...But I don't want to get in trouble.)
[/quote]

How am I wrong ? Your problem is you take the things these guys say way too seriously while all they're doing is selling records

BTW, I believe the beef between and 50 and Ja originated when JaRule told Irv Ghotti not to sign 50 to a record deal. Not that it even matters.

Of course, it's so rare to see a "gangsta" rapper who raps about one life and lives another. Like none of these guys rap about gangbanging in the hood, slingin crack, drive-byes and then at the end of the day go home to their exclusive lilly-white gated suburb to their trophy wife and kids who are enrolled in an exclusive private school. Not only do these guys not live what they rap about on record, a lot of these guys have never seen a ghetto in their entire lives. Both Dr. Dre and Ice Cube went to school in white neighborhoods. "Straight outta Compton", my ass









You're scolding this guy for being a "hypocrit" and a "sell-out"; might as well read Christopher Reeves a lecture for not being able to fly and make earth spin to go back in time like he did in the Superman movie








[/quote]

Again...missing the point.

I'm not talking about if rappers are liars...or if they're living the life they rap about. My point is 50 Cent dissed Ja Rule for being a pop artist...for selling out and doing those love songs and what not...and singing. That's how 50 Cent got famous.

Now...he in turn...has become everything he dissed Ja Rule for...He now sings...Does the love songs...and has gone totally pop.

Do you see what I'm getting at here...this is my point of why 50 Cent is a bitch...He's become everything he hated...hence...a hypocrit sell-out.

He has lost his street cred...and now He's nothing but backstreet boy "thug."

That's the point...now stop telling me about things that have nothing to do with my arguement.








[/quote]

Backstreet boy thug :laugh:


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> 50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


Same can be said for almost the entire rap industry imo.
[/quote]

I could tkae them all on, NO BS, I fight here in Hawaii, I'd have no problem kikn most of these panzy-baggy a$$ boys to the curb, tooth side down, LOL.

RAP industry, hell, most of music has gone to shi1.

you want rap? listen to SPM, now THAT fu**n gangster.
Kurupt, X-rated, brotha LYnch, YEee YEEEAh


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

JYUB said:


> 50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


Same can be said for almost the entire rap industry imo.
[/quote]

I could tkae them all on, NO BS, I fight here in Hawaii, I'd have no problem kikn most of these panzy-baggy a$$ boys to the curb, tooth side down, LOL.

RAP industry, hell, most of music has gone to shi1.

you want rap? listen to SPM, now THAT fu**n gangster.
Kurupt, X-rated, brotha LYnch, YEee YEEEAh
[/quote]

u fite just like those ternetzi my friend was supposed to get from u got seized by the airport security


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

My message to the rap industry:

You are wrong, fucked and overrated. I think im gonna be sick and its your fault!









liked rap in the good old days, when i was 12 and hearing some moron brag about shooting cops with a ak-47 was the sh*t! now i think its BS! but hey thats just me...


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

User said:


> I agree with Exodus...Rap has the power to change America and the western world...to change the reality of the average black man in our society, and the image that follows them. Instead it glorify's being a coward, and treatin other people like trash. I guess I will never know, Im just a well off cracka in a nice neighbourhood right?


Exactly. Rap has only worsen society, by means of exploiting the so called thug attitude. It seems society has "de-evolved". People have become so stupid they no longer make informative decisions or cultural choices that will benefit themselves. They blissfully listen to trash, and wonder day after day why the hell is society so f*cking down on me?

No clue at all.
[/quote]

You could say the exact same thing about the Republican Party and more specifically the Bush Rapeministration.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

JYUB said:


> I agree with Exodus...Rap has the power to change America and the western world...to change the reality of the average black man in our society, and the image that follows them. Instead it glorify's being a coward, and treatin other people like trash. I guess I will never know, Im just a well off cracka in a nice neighbourhood right?


Exactly. Rap has only worsen society, by means of exploiting the so called thug attitude. It seems society has "de-evolved". People have become so stupid they no longer make informative decisions or cultural choices that will benefit themselves. They blissfully listen to trash, and wonder day after day why the hell is society so f*cking down on me?

No clue at all.
[/quote]

You could say the exact same thing about the Republican Party and more specifically the Bush Rapeministration.
[/quote]
Simmer Down there Mr. politician. Aint no need to bring politics in to this half way decent thread, and kill it with that B/S.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> now i see all these ppl calling people bitches but take a look at urselves.. i highly doubt u guy would step to any one that u label a "bitch" and act on it.. i really dont see anyone going up to ja rule or 50 cent and doing sh*t..


That almost makes sence.









Could that be because they are famous with bodygaurds and always have a bunch of "homies" around them? Even if somebody did "step" to $0.50 it would never be a one on one fight. Thats not how they work.

Plus I dont think that this thread was made to say that he wants to kick $0.50 ass or anything. He is basically saying that the music and the image he gives off is bullshitt.








[/quote]

regardless im sure if they seen them on the street without bodyguards they still wouldnt step to them.. its easy to talk on the net but harder to actually do what you are saying. i mean u can call them shitty rappers but callin sum1 a bitch to me means u want to do something. at least where im from.. but then again i guess callin sum1 a bitch on the net is the easy way out








[/quote]

I'd call you a bitch on the net OR in person, you cant hide from the truth man.








[/quote]

imma tell ur neighbors to let their dog out again
[/quote]

Good, im planning to spraypaint "truballa's a bitch" on it.








[/quote]

haha yeah this is funny that when i call sum1 punkass i get reported but when sum1 calls me a bitch nothing happens.... n e ways.. go play with ur lil six inch fish ahha
[/quote]

oh waaa waaa its a joke and you know it.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Brujo said:


> I agree with Exodus...Rap has the power to change America and the western world...to change the reality of the average black man in our society, and the image that follows them. Instead it glorify's being a coward, and treatin other people like trash. I guess I will never know, Im just a well off cracka in a nice neighbourhood right?


Exactly. Rap has only worsen society, by means of exploiting the so called thug attitude. It seems society has "de-evolved". People have become so stupid they no longer make informative decisions or cultural choices that will benefit themselves. They blissfully listen to trash, and wonder day after day why the hell is society so f*cking down on me?

No clue at all.
[/quote]

You could say the exact same thing about the Republican Party and more specifically the Bush Rapeministration.
[/quote]
Simmer Down there Mr. politician. Aint no need to bring politics in to this half way decent thread, and kill it with that B/S. 








[/quote]

It is _Ms. _Politician and I wouldn't necessarily say that this is a half-way decent thread as I am sure not everyone would agree that this is an accurate representation of the P-Furian's intellectual capacity. I thought there was a perfect parallel in his comment to the current state of affairs in the political spectrum.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> View attachment 92775
> i bet half of the people here are white no offense yall dont know s%#t about rap or its roots i agree that some rappers are bitches like jay z and ja rule but u damn rock n' roll wannabes cant talk so im sorry put up or shut up aight makavelli 4 life


even tho im not black..nor white..i know more about the orgins of rap and everything there is to do with rap then prolly u ..if u think that tupac is the greatest ever...god have mercy on ur soul

tupac=the most overated rapper in the history of the hip hop culture..everyone just jumped on his dick after he died...

lyrically he isnt the best..hes a simple rapper...always rhymes sh*t like net and pet ...nine and line

motivationally tho he is one of the best for his charisma ...but #REMOVED# plz...just cuz ur black dont make u hip hop


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

KFiz is in tha house.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

> even tho im not black..nor white..i know more about the orgins of rap and everything there is to do with rap then prolly u ..if u think that tupac is the greatest ever...god have mercy on ur soul
> 
> tupac=the most overated rapper in the history of the hip hop culture..everyone just jumped on his dick after he died...
> 
> ...


haha if you aint black or white..what are you?!?!?! PURPLE...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

blackistani


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> blackistani


Blackastani My Ass. Your just a straight up Paki,

Pac the Most OVER-Rated rapper?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Brujo said:


> blackistani


Blackastani My Ass. Your just a straight up Paki,

Pac the Most OVER-Rated rapper?








[/quote]
besides MF Doom...yes


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

fizzly i dunno wut ur talkin bout.. pac the most over rated?/ i think hes one of the most versitale rappers that was out there... goes from songs like only god can judge me to dear mama to california love.. ive never been one to listen to much west coast sh*t but tupac is one i always liked.. he had so many styles he could hit u with.. but everyone is entitled to their opinion


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

You know who the best rapper ever was:

BIG L

Its too bad he got shot up before he ever got his chance to really shine.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> fizzly i dunno wut ur talkin bout.. pac the most over rated?/ i think hes one of the most versitale rappers that was out there... goes from songs like only god can judge me to dear mama to california love.. ive never been one to listen to much west coast sh*t but tupac is one i always liked.. he had so many styles he could hit u with.. but everyone is entitled to their opinion


2Pac? Overrated?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> You know who the best rapper ever was:
> 
> BIG L
> 
> Its too bad he got shot up before he ever got his chance to really shine.


omg have sex with me...big l is my favorite rapper


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

The only rapper I like is K-os.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shut ur canadian butt up

kardinal offishal>>k-os


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> *shut ur canadian butt up*
> 
> kardinal offishal>>k-os












Kurupt is good. Crooked I is alright, but ive only heard like 3-4 of his songs.


----------



## c/o (Mar 19, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> 50 Cent is one of todays top rap artist! But how many of you all agree with me that he is a B*TCH! I'm not haten on this guy but I just think he's a punk!


Just me personally but I think there are bigger b*tches in rap.. Ja Rule, R Kelly, etc... But because rap is filled with such crappy people that call themselves "artists" is one of the reasons why I can't stand it...
[/quote]
i agree------- rap is crap!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Duhhhhh... he's a business man and enterpreneur above all, he's gotta sell records and make money. You guys who are all talking him about him "selling out" are just buying into the same hype that helped him get famous in the first place. It's never been about anything but getting paid - just like just about every other "gangsta rapper" turned famous


I agree, i think hes such a great hustler as he called himself or entrepreneur a fancy way to say it, im not saying i love his music, but in the business sence


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i like eminem.. he owns in many whays, freestyle(unbeatable) those who have heard him will agree, and im not talking about 8 mile.
he makes sh*t loads of money and he can rime about almost everything.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Does everybody really have to slag off peoples taste in music? We're all different, and like different genres, so why go hating on people cos of the stuff they like.

We're all individuals, with individual tastes and views. So what if someone doesn't like rap, or pop, or metal etc, just leave those alone who do.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah I hate half dollar (dats what i call him).


----------

